# Craziest system I've seen



## Katonah Medic (Nov 2, 2008)

While I was house hunting this past summer, I came across this oil burner system. SIX zones. They had a stat in almost every room. I hadn't realized it until I went into the basement. I took this photo. Does anyone have a system like this? BTW, the house was only 1300Sq Ft.


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll bet we see more over-kill systems like this as average energy prices rise


----------



## sutcac (Nov 3, 2008)

This is my self-installed sytem from Radiantec.  Three zones covers about 2200 sq.ft.  Mild winters here, but if I was in a colder climate I likely would have went with 5 zones.


----------

